# Ballistic Cards Using Density Altitude



## Chad (May 2, 2009)

Never could figure an easy way to do this type of calculation. I was always plugging in random numbers trying to get the DA increments in 1000ft intervals. Came across this "how to" by Linden B. (Lindy) Sisk. Outstanding writeup. 
Making Ballistic Cards Using Density Altitude


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (May 2, 2009)

Great post Chad!  Thanks!


----------

